# Jordan Bridge's Adjacent Fishing Pier



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Came thru that way on Saturday and saw a couple guys fishing off the pier. 
What's probably out there now....stripers...or some of the Hot Ditch's usual early Autumn table fare?

Thanks


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Hello Thrifty*

How is fishing on the Jordan Bridge? Looks like a great pier.
TC


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

_Where_ is the Jordan Bridge?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*can't say how the bite is there....*

I was just going cross from P-Town to Norfolk/Chesapeake.

Should have probably stopped and chatted.....but I was on a mission. Flea Market hopping, lol.

May ride thru there this weekend. I'll stop if I do.

Jordan bridge is the small metal drawspan bridge that connects Portsmouth....right off SPSA......to the berkley area of Norfolk.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Heres some info that may help everyone fishing that area.
Yes, there are plenty of fish out in that area around the bridge, between the bridges and along the shores.
How do I know this??? I live in Craddock and use the bridge frequently. I have been crabbing there for several years. I was one of the Police Boat Captain's for 2 years and on the boat for 4 years.
Now lets get down to what I've seen and done.
In the spring and fall [about now] I consistently saw large stripers around the ends of the NNSY piers and around the bridge pilings. While patroling nights I frequently saw stripers go into a feeding frenzy in various places around the bridges. While crabbing, I have seen stripers up to the 10 - 12 lb class chase my crab baits [Fish heads] as I was trying to pull them in. That did get me irritated since the crabs instantly ran fo cover. The "Hot Ditch" doesn't play any part in the fishing around these bridges. It's about 5 miles south of there.
So far as the new pier is concerned, I haven't fished it yet; but, I have seen many people out there. I also believe someone with chest waiders could get out where he could do some real productive casting around the bridge piles. I'm in hopes I'll be back in physical shape by spring to do some of the waiding at night. Hope this helps with some of the questions. Oh, by the way, I did some home work on the polution question and you can safely eat fish from the southern branch.
Advisor


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Need a little more info please*

If I'm coming from Cradock, I guess I need to go across the bridge and park on the Chesapeake side? 
I have a vague memory of a small parking area, pay phone and perhaps a boat ramp on the right as you cross over from P-town. 
If I'm reading this right, there is a NEW pier at that location? Hmm. I had no idea. 
I lived in South Norfolk for a short while, but I never fished that area. 
Used to be known as Scuffeltown Creek, from what I can remember. I once heard a story about how it got it's name ....


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep, that's the park on your right after you get off the J bridge from Ptown. 
They built a new pier this past spring(?). The pier is not big or long but with a good toss, you can reach some of the bridge pylons with some lures.


----------

